# Mason Bee Parasites



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think it's a wasp. The holes are the wasps emerging as they parasitize the cocoons prior.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Parasitic wasps. The holes on the sides of the cocoons are telltale signs of them. I usually only lose a few per hundred to the wasps.


----------

